# Michigan DNR



## hoytshooter23 (Oct 29, 2004)

For all of you michigan hunters, Do you think our DNR is worthless. All it seems they do is sell as many tags as possible, and then raise the prices. They make millions every year and where does it go. I dont see more mature bucks being taken or better herd management. Anyone out there with more insight on this?


----------



## hoyt_shooter101 (Nov 28, 2002)

*Feel the same*

Iagree the DNR does little to improve the heard as a whole.Issue more doe tags than needed.Sad when land owners do more for improving(QDM) than the DNR does.They blame the rise on doe tags to pressure from the insurance agency's but my insurance rates haven't even gone down the least bit!!!The DNR needs to be held accountable for their actions but I feel none of the hunting orgs. in the state seem to push this issue for us.A few years ago when the DNR made snowmobilers purchase trail permits everyone was up in arms over it but nothing was done,I think that the people who use these groomed trails for X-crountry sking should also have to have a permit to use these.Along with the bunny huggers that walk the woods and enjoy the access to millions of acres of state land.We pay our hunting fees for access to these areas why not the rest.I have never been so displeased with our state goverment as I have in the last couple of years.I have written our local,sectional,and state officials on many topics in the last few years,it's time the people we elect do something for a change.They raise the price on Tobacco to help with the funding problems with our schools( that the lottery money was suppose to go for),but what is going to happen when the vast majority of the people stop using these products,what will they raise next gas prices,opps they already did that also.Sorry for ranting but there are so many problems with our state goverment and their agencies it just gets the blood boiling!


----------



## hoytshooter23 (Oct 29, 2004)

Many people look to illinois, indiana, ohio, iowa, wisconsin if they want to shoot a high quality buck. Michigan is surrounded by all of those states yet has the lowest turnout rate of book bucks taken every year


----------



## huntinghippie (Dec 31, 2002)

In my opinion, the worst thing that could've happened was when Engler split the DNR into the DNR and the DEQ. Now, instead of one powerful agency that was actually doing some good things and improving services and the number of CO's, we have 2 totally ineffective agency's that don't work together and are weak enough to be pushed around by special interest groups, insurance lobbies, and the farmers lobbies. Leave it to politicians to make a bad situation worse, time again.


Mike


----------



## redneckarcher (Jan 28, 2005)

I think that there are several problems with our stated DNR. For one I think we need to get rid of the unlimited doe tags. It just makes no sense to me. If you want anything done Granholm has got to go, and a republican in her place(postumous would have been good). But the DNR has doone at least one good thing, turkeys. Look at the amazing comeback the turkey has had.


----------



## huntinghippie (Dec 31, 2002)

Granholm certainly isn't helping the cause but the problem we are seeing now were created by Engler and K.L. Cool. Engler split the DNR, a once powerful agency that could stand against big business encroaching on our natural resources. The DNR used to have at least double the amount of CO's out there. By splitting the DNR into the DNR and the DEQ, Engler created 2 weak and ineffective groups that no suck up even more financial resources to get the same job done (only worse). They fight between eachother. There's less money to even maintain status quo much less add more CO's or make effective changes. They are so afraid of lawsuits now that they have no choice but to appease the insurance and farmers groups.

Mr Cool now works for a company that got mining or drilling rights on STATE land. At the time, many people were against it and the state got a horrible deal. It's almost like they ended up paying this company to take the resources off the land. After doing such a bang up job protecting these resources, he now works for them. Nice! When KL Cool was given the job, most sources reported that he was more of a politician than a Wildlife or Conservation guy. Guess that explains it....

Engler may ( or may not ) have done a good job overall but, on the DNR and OUR natural resources, he failed us miserably. It would be nice to see Granholm give back and actually help the DNR but when has a politician ever given anything back. It's all about money now.


Mike


----------

